# Tesla opening new Gigafactory in Austin Tx.



## Garlan Garner

I wonder if Tesla will be able to use this as an opportunity to get Teslas sold in Texas.

https://electrek.co/2020/05/15/tesla-factory-austin-texas/

I wonder what they will call this building. Teslaustin? Teslatex?


----------



## iChris93

Nothing has been finalized. Supposedly Tulsa, at least, is also in the running.
https://apnews.com/0a9fd1530e5cb8ddcd94143eae641248


----------



## GDN

Definitely mixed reviews, but the timing is not clear. Not sure if both cities are still in or a final decision has been made. I'd be OK with it going to Tulsa or Austin, just glad to see it coming to this area. I think Austin is too high priced likely, Tulsa is probably one of the best balances for skills and not too high cost of living. I think with the changing cultures it won't be long before Tesla can sell her and as we note, it isn't a huge barrier like it is. Time will play out.

CA doesn't know when to stop, they are just hacking Elon off more. He didn't comment that I know of, but they denied SpaceX almost 3/4 Million that had been applied for because of the spat with the Fremont factory. It will take him a couple of years, but I will be super happy when Tesla is out of CA. SapceX may not be as easy to move. Both companies may end up with some small offices left, but the majority of Tesla can easily move.


----------



## JasonF

The article says the new factory will be building Cybertruck and Model Y. That's the most interesting footnote, because it implies that if the Fremont factory is being moved as well, it's going to require _two_ new locations.

It's possible we might be looking at a _pair _of "Terafactories" being built, and then the Fremont one closing. And it would make sense to put them each in a different state in case Tesla runs into similar problems as they did in California, so they can shift production and cause immediate consequences to bad political behavior. This might also be in part simply good timing, just as Tesla outgrows the Fremont factory, California's behavior gave them the ability to shop around for the best deal on a new location.

SpaceX could probably move even easier than Tesla did. They're partially relocated to Boca Chica anyway as they expand into projects like Starship and Falcon Super Heavy that are not so urban friendly.


----------



## GDN

JasonF said:


> The article says the new factory will be building Cybertruck and Model Y. That's the most interesting footnote, because it implies that if the Fremont factory is being moved as well, it's going to require _two_ new locations.
> 
> It's possible we might be looking at a _pair _of "Terafactories" being built, and then the Fremont one closing. And it would make sense to put them each in a different state in case Tesla runs into similar problems as they did in California, so they can shift production and cause immediate consequences to bad political behavior. This might also be in part simply good timing, just as Tesla outgrows the Fremont factory, California's behavior gave them the ability to shop around for the best deal on a new location.
> 
> SpaceX could probably move even easier than Tesla did. They're partially relocated to Boca Chica anyway as they expand into projects like Starship and Falcon Super Heavy that are not so urban friendly.


Isn't there still plenty of room in Reno? They could easily move the S and X there, maybe even the 3. Seems they would keep the 3 and the Y together however since they share so many components. Haven't really heard anyone talk about the 3 demand with the Y on the road, I'm sure it has dropped some though.


----------



## Garlan Garner

JasonF said:


> The article says the new factory will be building Cybertruck and Model Y. That's the most interesting footnote, because it implies that if the Fremont factory is being moved as well, it's going to require _two_ new locations.
> 
> It's possible we might be looking at a _pair _of "Terafactories" being built, and then the Fremont one closing. And it would make sense to put them each in a different state in case Tesla runs into similar problems as they did in California, so they can shift production and cause immediate consequences to bad political behavior. This might also be in part simply good timing, just as Tesla outgrows the Fremont factory, California's behavior gave them the ability to shop around for the best deal on a new location.
> 
> SpaceX could probably move even easier than Tesla did. They're partially relocated to Boca Chica anyway as they expand into projects like Starship and Falcon Super Heavy that are not so urban friendly.


I'm not sure Fremont will be moved or "not used" at all. After the cybertruck starts.....Tesla will have 5 models.

Only 2 models have been mentioned for the new factory.


----------



## JasonF

(Addressing both quotes above)

It's more than 5 models. Model S, Model X, Model 3, Model Y, Cybertruck, the new Roadster, and the Semi - 7 models. A large part of the reason the last two haven't begun production yet is because there is no spare capacity in the current stable of factories, and it's not worth building a new one for what would now be comparatively very low volume production.

The Fremont factory I believe used to be the GM/Toyota NUMMI factory. The reason it had to be located on the west coast is because it would have been too expensive to ship Toyota parts over the sea and _then_ across the country. It worked out for Tesla because it was already built, and also because it was close to shipping so they could supply cars to both the US and overseas. But now we have the China Gigafactory, and one planned in Germany to handle non-US models. That means now the next generation, the "terafactory", can concentrate mostly on terrestrial deliveries, and be based in the middle of the US.

Additionally, Fremont is going to become the smallest production unit in Tesla once the _first_ terafactory opens. If it's the smallest _and_ the most expensive to run because of regulatory/political issues in California, it's no longer worthwhile to keep it open. So I think Elon Musk is looking forward to that point, and asking California, "what are you going to do to make it worthwhile to keep Fremont open?" ...except in his usual confrontational manner. I'm sure they would _like _to keep it open, because a smaller factory would be better for producing the Semi and Roadster 2.0 instead of interrupting production of their higher volume vehicles to make them.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Electrek's publisher seems to think Austin is a done deal and they had the exclusive then Tesla leaked Tulsa to get a better deal in Austin...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261409362699882496


----------



## Garlan Garner

JasonF said:


> (Addressing both quotes above)
> 
> It's more than 5 models. Model S, Model X, Model 3, Model Y, Cybertruck, the new Roadster, and the Semi - 7 models. A large part of the reason the last two haven't begun production yet is because there is no spare capacity in the current stable of factories, and it's not worth building a new one for what would now be comparatively very low volume production.
> 
> The Fremont factory I believe used to be the GM/Toyota NUMMI factory. The reason it had to be located on the west coast is because it would have been too expensive to ship Toyota parts over the sea and _then_ across the country. It worked out for Tesla because it was already built, and also because it was close to shipping so they could supply cars to both the US and overseas. But now we have the China Gigafactory, and one planned in Germany to handle non-US models. That means now the next generation, the "terafactory", can concentrate mostly on terrestrial deliveries, and be based in the middle of the US.
> 
> Additionally, Fremont is going to become the smallest production unit in Tesla once the _first_ terafactory opens. If it's the smallest _and_ the most expensive to run because of regulatory/political issues in California, it's no longer worthwhile to keep it open. So I think Elon Musk is looking forward to that point, and asking California, "what are you going to do to make it worthwhile to keep Fremont open?" ...except in his usual confrontational manner. I'm sure they would _like _to keep it open, because a smaller factory would be better for producing the Semi and Roadster 2.0 instead of interrupting production of their higher volume vehicles to make them.


After the cybertruck production starts.....there will be how many models being made?


----------



## John

Ft Worth and Kentucky also lobbying.


----------



## msjulie

I'd prefer they don't close Fremont because I like the occasional tour there - but whatever, what I really like is all these places courting Tesla, the company once "everyone" thought would be dead by now. Love the turned tables.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> Isn't there still plenty of room in Reno?


Yes, but Elon now realizes that it was a mistake to choose such an isolated location. In order to attract people to work in Sparks NV, they're basically having to build up a town in the vicinity. When Musk was talking recently about the location for the factory in Germany, he talked a lot about how it was important to be located close enough to a major city, so that people can choose to live in the city or in the suburbs, to provide lots of options for employees.


----------



## Feathermerchant

A CEO that listens to his employees? He must be crazy.


----------



## GDN

Tulsa isn't giving up and proposing they buy in and use the trucks. I wonder if gun racks will fit that back window?

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mayor-tulsa-says-city-buy-190453225.html


----------



## Garlan Garner

GDN said:


> Tulsa isn't giving up and proposing they buy in and use the trucks. I wonder if gun racks will fit that back window?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/mayor-tulsa-says-city-buy-190453225.html


I wouldn't be surprised if they use cyber trucks either way. Those things are going to be fantastic.


----------



## Feathermerchant

With as many reservations as they have, I don't think it will matter much.


----------



## garsh

New rumor: Tesla Austin will be producing cars before Tesla Berlin.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314354161132072960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314355126623072256


----------

